# Girlfriends cat



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

so my gf has a cat and will be visiting in the near future with the fuzzy animal. any suggestions on how to keep the cat off my layout?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I assume your layout is on a table? Can't you just keep the door shut to the room that your layout is in? If not, maybe you could get some cardboard and surround the sides of your layout with it so the cat cannot jump up...


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

you could get an electric fence for around you table 



looks over should to see if PETA was reading that


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

the table is smack dab in the middle of my apartment living room! I was thinking about some cardboard but I was looking for a bit more of a permanent solution cause she will be moving in with me.

I was thinking of some plexi glass around the sides, but i was hoping someone else has had to cat proof their layout!


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

haha i like the fence idea, they have bear fences for camping in bear country. Maybe i should just get one of them and back down the voltage! haha


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditch the GF ... keep the trains. Gotta keep priorities straight!!! :laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You got to "train" it to stay off. 

Is it an older cat? Kitten? In between? 
What kind of cat is it as they have different traits built into there breed.
What some will do, others won't.
If it's an older cat it will all depend on how it was raised.


How about a collar with a pull cord? Put the layout table out of it's reach.

I like the electrified fence my self.:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Mousetraps. Covered with a washcloth.


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

cats almost a year old...looks like a skinny Garfield, dont know what type, I am a dog person myself

hes not destructive, he just likes to explore and get as high in the room as possible, so i think i may have to build him a tall cat tree for him to play on and leave my board alone

and the gf is excited that i have the train layout in the living room, honestly why dump that? haha


----------



## oldsteamer4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Why step down the voltage? Just Kidding!! I"m a member of PETA- People for Eating Tasty Animals - The Missus and I have a big old (7 human years) orange tom cat , and he's never bothered my old layout. Maybe he noticed my bow case in the closet. Seriously, cats are predators and all predators respond to movement, so maybe if you can rig up a barrier like the already mentioned cardboard to prevent him from seeing the trains run, it may help. Good Luck. 

Brian


----------



## jgbeerman (Jan 6, 2010)

If we werent suppose to eat animals, god shouldnt have made them so damn tasty!

meat is murder.....tasty tasty murder!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

He's going to want to explore the table-top: cat tree may be his favorite place, but he'll still be up there. Leaving out the suggestions involving felinicide, I'd go this route. Go to a pet store or Walmart and get a bottle of that spray stuff that is offensive to cats. Spray it liberally on several disposable foam plates: put a paper towel in the center of each and saturate it. Scatter them generously around the table top. Girlfriend will appreciate your inoffensive approach, cat will find the table an obnoxious place to hang out, and you can throw it all away when she leaves. Oh, and feed the cat a strong laxitive the morning she leaves. Cat will chit all over her car, she'll assume the cat gets indigestion from travelling and will leave it at home in the future.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Is there a cat forum where you post? 
I am wasting my time here. 
When I should be laughing.:laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T, look for my posts on www.deathtoallcats.com!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn----I just checked and there actually is a site called www.deathtoallcats.com!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OMG -- That's too funny!!! :laugh:


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Set up an Affective Deterent!*

We have had cats through the years that have either ignored the Train Table or used it like Godzilla smashing Tokyo.....until the Affective Deterent. All you need is a small squirt gun with cold water in it. Cats like to drink it....but boy do they remember its icey reach.(Something about being SHOT AT...I guess!) They will soon forget that Train Table and go about their meowy ways. It really works ,though most critters just don't like the low pitched hum of electricity and the clickity clack of train wheels. We had one big Tom who was an outdoor cat. He caught and ate everything in sight. He went after one of my Geeps on an oval and had his paw run over......what sound does a cat make when it does something....STUPID....not pleasant. My wife also has a secondary Deterent.....aluminium foil. They hate the tase and feel of it.....TASTE:laugh::laugh: Cats have their favorite spots...my large red chair was one until she put the foil on the back and arms for about a week.....no more sleeping on the chair!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

So what happens if you wrap a nice juicy piece of salmon in aluminum foil?!? Does the cat spent the rest of its nine-lives in therapy? :laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nope! They look you in the eye, twist their wiskers and say.....anyone have the punchline? ????


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"a secondary Deterent.....aluminium foil. They hate the taste and feel of it ..."

Cats love salmon ... hate alum foil ... salmon is wrapped up in alum foil ... cat gets frustrated ... has to go see cat therapist (they really have those) to work out issues ...

I thought there was a joke in there somewhere ...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Exactly. may I have a drum roll? Brace yourself, here it comes. The cat looks you in the eye, twists his wiskers and says....."Curses! Foiled, again!"


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reckers said:


> "Curses! Foiled, again!"



Good one, Reck!!!

My most humble apologies ... here I was thinking you were a step behind in the punchline (or my attempt at a joke), while in reality, you were a sharp-witted step ahead! Well done!

TJ


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Get a cat hating dog to patrol the area around the layout. A 165# Rottweiler named Felinius Hateamus would be appropriate. Call him "Here Kitty" for short. Tell your GF the guy you got him from said he was a Chihuahua.

Lucky, I have a train shed. A sign on the door, NO CATS ALLOWED!!! And I taught our cats to read.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Good one, Reck!!!
> 
> My most humble apologies ... here I was thinking you were a step behind in the punchline (or my attempt at a joke), while in reality, you were a sharp-witted step ahead! Well done!
> 
> TJ


No problem---if the set-up didn't come through clearly, the fault lies at my doorstep, not yours. I couldn't resist the Oil-Can harry redux!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> We have had cats through the years that have either ignored the Train Table or used it like Godzilla smashing Tokyo.....until the Affective Deterent. All you need is a small squirt gun with cold water in it. Cats like to drink it....but boy do they remember its icey reach.(Something about being SHOT AT...I guess!) They will soon forget that Train Table and go about their meowy ways. It really works ,though most critters just don't like the low pitched hum of electricity and the clickity clack of train wheels. We had one big Tom who was an outdoor cat. He caught and ate everything in sight. He went after one of my Geeps on an oval and had his paw run over......what sound does a cat make when it does something....STUPID....not pleasant. My wife also has a secondary Deterent.....aluminium foil. They hate the tase and feel of it.....TASTE:laugh::laugh: Cats have their favorite spots...my large red chair was one until she put the foil on the back and arms for about a week.....no more sleeping on the chair!:thumbsup:


I had an exwife who was into cats. One loved aluminum foil. If you rolled it into a golfball replica and threw it, he'd fly after it and return with it for another round. In fact, I'd be lying in bed on a Sunday morning and he'd wake me by jumping onto my chest and sitting there. I'd open my eyes and he'd spit the foil ball out onto my chest---ptooi! I'd toss it and he'd be back in a flash to spit it out again, over and over. Didn't even require a salmon to work.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Salmon with Dill and White Wine.....Friskies!*

You guys just kill me.......:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you, Mac. We were fishing for compliments! Tuna in next week for more!


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Reckers Train Time Comedy Show!*



Reckers said:


> Thank you, Mac. We were fishing for compliments! Tuna in next week for more!


Drum roll.......cimble crash......take a bow!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think our wives / better halves can take us out in public without fear of being embarrased by our antics? I wonder what Mrs. Larry, Mrs. Moe, and Mrs. Curly thought?!?


----------



## oldsteamer4 (Jan 22, 2010)

A guy comes running into the vet's office carrying his dog, limp, no movement, no breathing. "Doc, please, help, do anything you can to get him back on his feet." The vet rushes the dog into the examining room, with the guy standing nervously beside him, and gives the dog a thorough examination. " I'm very sorry, sir, but your dog has expired. There 's nothing I can do." The guy is distraught. " I want a second opinion", says the guy. " That old dog has been with me for many years, good times and bad, so I want to make sure this is final." The vet leaves the room briefly, and returns with a cat. He puts the cat on the table beside the dog, whereupon the cat begins sniffing up one side of the dog and down the other, then sits as far away from the dog as possible. "The cat thinks your dog is dead" , says the vet. " Okay, Doc, I'll have to agree. How much do I owe you?" "$350.00", says the vet. "What! $350.00 to tell me my dog died? That's ridiculous!" "Well, it was only $50.00 for my original diagnosis. The other $300.00 was for.......wait for it.........the CAT SCAN!!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I must proclaim, we have reached new depths on this forum.

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Drill, Baby, Drill!!!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

flyboy2610 said:


> Mousetraps. Covered with a washcloth.


After my own heart...I put them carefully upside down...gotta try the washcloth idea...:thumbsup:

...or this...


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice ad, Shay, and welcome home!:appl:


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I just laughed really loud at work and everyone turned and looked at me... thanks shay, if I get fired this is on you... jk, thanks for the laugh


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Shay,

So I see you ARE settled in at the new digs. And you've got that trunk full of good humor all opened up, too!

Great laugh,

TJ

PS --

And I had to look carefully at the ad photo to see which end goes where. Rrrowwwww!!!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Meanwhile back a the ranch... Back to the topic of how to keep cats off tables?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm a baaaaaad boy.....

I well remember the look on a resident's face when she asked me if I'd like to take one of her cats home because she was moving.

Without missing a step, I said,_ "Only if it comes with a good recipe."_:thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

put a motion detector on the power supply and leave an old train ready to run. cat gets on the layout and the fast train will run it down, And get a good spray bottle.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Southern said:


> put a motion detector on the power supply


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Southern said:


> put a motion detector on the power supply and leave an old train ready to run. cat gets on the layout and the fast train will run it down, And get a good spray bottle.


...hooked up to a Leslie 5 chime horn off of an old GP unit...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Uhhh ... That's just wrong ... Soooo WRONGGGG ...


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

shaygetz said:


> ...hooked up to a Leslie 5 chime horn off of an old GP unit...:thumbsup:


Bob, you are sinister. I'd bet if you were to star in a silent movie, you'd be the guy in the black cape and hat, tying up the fair maiden and throwing her on the railroad track.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQf6P5foMJQ

Bob


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB11vx8-bJQ

you could always just attach it to a ceiling fan


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Growing up in Baltimore on a major east-west corridor, I grew to love my cats at arm's length---I just never knew when I'd find Fluffy out there, made into a road waffle by a eastbound semi. Buried at least a dozen of them under our mulberry tree by the time I was 14, hence the rather macabre sense of humor

I gotta get me a ceiling fan...

...now, let's just go in and finish our dessert...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJW3Jpqjx5s


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Welcome Back!*

Hey Shay,
Welcome back....and it looks like kitty had a roadside CAT-Tastrophe!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

No, MacDaddy, just *cat*napping.............

Bob


----------



## rcurtis (May 16, 2010)

*Cat deterrent*

I have a cat and used this stuff to keep him off, one blast and he never visits that piece of furniture again.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751025

Rick


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

We no like spray...


----------



## ChooChoo (May 24, 2010)

Hahahaha...
Use Pavlov: 
Take cat near the layout and spray it with water once a day for a week. It'll avoid either you or the layout.


----------



## rcurtis (May 16, 2010)

It's just air no liquid.


----------

